# Steam Crave Owners Pull In!



## Timwis (29/9/20)

There are high end products and mass produced products but when it comes to Steam Crave they definitely deserve their own platform. All those that own Steam Crave products will understand they have an X factor and i thought it would make sense to have a thread for everything Steam Crave!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 7


----------



## NecroticAngel (29/9/20)

Can wistful wishful wanters join the thread too?

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Can wistful wishful wanters join the thread too?


We welcome everyone with open arms!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos (29/9/20)

Pulling in!
The machining is fine on steam crave products although not the best (I say this because of sharp edges etc) but the products do fit a purpose and although not a popular one I believe they have a place.
My need from these products is large capacity and they provide just that and excel at it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (29/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 209187


Is that the Titan on the right mate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (29/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Is that the Titan on the right mate?



It is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

KZOR said:


> It is.


So how many gallons does that hold?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

The Glaz RTA in my least favourite colour for Steam Crave Tanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Ruwaid (29/9/20)

Loving my glaz mini mtl as well. What I noticed is that NET juices or strong Tobaccos needs a less frequent wick than usual and maybe it's because of the glass chamber? Seems to gunk coils much slower than usual which is a big win for tobacco juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Loving my glaz mini mtl as well. What I noticed is that NET juices or strong Tobaccos needs a less frequent wick than usual and maybe it's because of the glass chamber? Seems to gunk coils much slower than usual which is a big win for tobacco juices.


How smooth and quiet are you finding that airflow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (29/9/20)

Just as smooth as the expromizer which I use lately as a measure lol. Wick it right sometimes smoother than the expromizer bud. Love how most juices shine in this rta.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (29/9/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Just as smooth as the expromizer which I use lately as a measure lol. Wick it right sometimes smoother than the expromizer bud. Love how most juices shine in this rta.


I have mine in permanent stumpy mode but i expect it vapes the same with the extension?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (30/9/20)

You guys have convinced me to pull the trigger on a Glaz MTL and while i was ordering i added the Pioneer MTL as well.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Phill (30/9/20)

Also loving the Steam Crave products. Love it for the ease of wicking and also the juice capacity
With 22mm rda on top, you can squonk for days.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (30/9/20)

KZOR said:


> You guys have convinced me to pull the trigger on a Glaz MTL and while i was ordering i added the Pioneer MTL as well.


2 great RTA's, the Pioneer more versatile but does deliver a true MTL vape in that format while when it comes to just MTL i give the Glaz Mini the definite edge which must go as tight as any RTA i have used although this is not for the loose MTL vaper as it goes from a medium MTL right down to tighter than anyone would need. Both give a super smooth silent airflow and outstanding flavour but if i had to pick which one in these regards vapes best it's the Glaz Mini but it's marginal. The only con i have found in vaping performance relates to the pioneer which unless you are super quick when filling i wouldn't go as far as saying the deck gets flooded but it just seems to take a good few vapes before it starts purring again!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (30/9/20)

So impressed with the Glaz Mini it has been given it's own dedicated device and is permanently vaped using the DNAC Replay feature!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (5/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## adriaanh (5/10/20)

Looking forward to seen your thoughts on the Aromamizer Supreme V3 "Baby Aromamizer Plus V2"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (5/10/20)

adriaanh said:


> Looking forward to seen your thoughts on the Aromamizer Supreme V3 "Baby Aromamizer Plus V2"


That's exactly my take on it from what pictures etc i have seen and first impressions once receiving it has only cemented that view!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (5/10/20)

Timwis said:


> That's exactly my take on it from what pictures etc i have seen and first impressions once receiving it has only cemented that view!


Sounds good, especially been 25mm, so will fit most mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (25/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------

